# Black Ghost Knife and an Oscar



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone think these 2 can coexist in a 125gal tank?


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

I have seen these 2 co-exist in the past. If there is no other fish in the tank, I would go for it, especially if they are a similar size.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

On another thread, people are saying no. Hmmm what to do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

As this forum is a learning tool for all of us, I must comment on the inappropriateness of that setup in the video. I don't like criticizing other member's tanks, so if this is your setup my apology. But it must be said.

That is a completely inaapropriate tank for a knifefish. Not only is the light too bright, but the white gravel makes it twice as bad for the poor fish. I suspect it is only out and about like that because it is hungry, and unlikely to otherwise get food due to the large cichlids. I would venture to say that the BGK is not going to live out its normal lifespan.

As for the compatibility, i stand by my comments in the other thread--which i got from a biologist, my friend Matt Ford, who knows these fish better than most of us.

Byron.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

That is not my tank, just a video I found on youtube. I will trust Bryon's word on this one because he has a lot of experience and is a very knowledgeable hobbyist. Thanks for clarifying, Bryon and sorry for the misinformation, CinBos


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Oscars won't attack unless they are provoked and black ghost knife fish are pretty much the same. Unless the fish is smaller than the black ghost it will not harm or attack it. Oscars can be kept with fish of smaller or similar size depending on the aggressiveness


----------

